

Gruber's WWDC 2009 Predictions - mikedouglas
http://daringfireball.net/2009/06/wwdc_2009_predictions

======
jsz0
If Apple hasn't completely forgotten about the Apple TV it would be
interesting to see a new revision launched with a full SDK. If Apple doesn't
care about the device that much they should really open it up to third parties
to fill the gaps in its functionality. Give it a halfway decent 3D chip and a
simple motion controller (with iPhone/Touch integration too, of course) they
could probably capitalize on all the developers doing games for the iPhone
market. It may be Apple's last real chance to get a foot hold in the set top
market because both Sony & Microsoft are starting to push more and more non-
gaming apps out. Apple will almost surely never be a #1 but they could carve
out a very respectable market for themselves -- mostly casual gamers and
Internet media consumers who may not be interested in "hardcore" gaming. (and
there are lots of us)

------
Anon84

        I’m completely convinced that the tablet is real. But I 
        am almost just as convinced that it is not ready to be 
        announced. Patience on this one.
    

I'm hoping he's wrong at least on this count.

~~~
webology
Me too but Gruber has a really good track record on his predictions.

~~~
mishmash
It might be positive, but I don't really think his record is that great.

In my mind, at least, he might break even or float something like a 60%
accuracy/trust rating. It would be interesting to see hard numbers of his
actual predictions.

Anyway, I think many people want to remember him as more accurate than not,
because he is one of the most vocal Apple prediction-related pundits there
are.

Ala, a bit of the ole RDF/DF in action. :)

~~~
webology
Great idea, it would be interesting to see how the various big name apple
geeks like Gruber's predictions actually pan out. The last few years is all
I've followed him so I don't doubt he was more off in the past.

------
jsz0
I think Apple will be looking to diversify the iPhone line which will probably
include a cheap iPhone 3G, iPhone 3G Video as the mid-range option, and
perhaps this 3GS is the higher end model -- OLED screen, slightly wider,
higher specs and background apps along with a premium physical design that
sets it apart from the other two iPhone models. It wouldn't surprise me to see
support for LTE included as AT&T (and others) will be deploying service
heavily in the next 2 years (typical life span of an iPhone?)

For Snow Leopard I agree that Apple will probably offer it at a highly reduced
price compared to 10.4 or 10.5. There will probably be at least a few
surprises we haven't seen yet but nothing that is going to justify a $100+
price for most people. The worst thing that could happen for Apple is for 10.4
& 10.5 to continue lingering around XP style if users don't quickly adopt
10.6. Between lax copy protection and a low price tag Apple could easily move
70-80% of their Intel users to 10.6 within a year. There have been rumors
Windows 7 upgrade pricing is going to be quite cheap so Apple has to at least
match that price. (both 7 & 10.6 are basically maintenance releases and
probably have the same approximate value to consumers)

I don't expect any other big surprises. Apple wants the new iPhone to be the
#1 story coming out of WWDC.

~~~
mcav
I'd bet against a "lite" iPhone for now, since Apple is still locked into AT&T
for another year. If they wanted to release a new "iPhone Mini", it would make
sense to do so when (or if) they open up to other carriers, to make a play at
the bigger market share.

------
mariorz
Funny no mention of an app store for desktop apps. It seems obvious this would
be the next strategic step for iTunes. As it is, OSX is in dire need of a
package manager.

~~~
ankhmoop
Working with Apple via the iTunes store is an absolute nightmare. Why on
earth, as a developer, would I want to give Apple all the cards on the
desktop, too?

~~~
mariorz
Allegedly because you'd get access to iTunes customers. Many of whom already
have their credit card on the account, which probably makes things easier for
the customer and for you. Also because your competition will be there. In any
case, I'm not saying this has to be a sweet deal for developers or that it
would necessarily be a success.

------
yan
Anyone here at WWDC?

edit: if so, send me an email.

